# Exmouth - The Royale Avenue



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

Morning!!

We have to go to Westpoint this morning, so going to take the van and go on down to Exmouth. I know about the parking area at the eastern end, but does anyone know if the Royale Avenue commercial park can be used by motorhomers for daytime parking? - we've used the car park next to it, and the commercial park always looks nearly empty.

http://www.eastdevon.gov.uk/car_parks_exmouth

(the map link is not accurate, the park is on the estuary-side further north than the marked spot)

Hubby hasn't driven the van yet, this will be his first time, and while he is warming to the idea of motorhoming, I want to make sure he has a pleasureable and stress free experience, therefore I'm doing my homework beforehand. Finding a parking spot for a car can be challenging in the exmouth on a weekend in august, let alone a motorhome!!

If anyone has any other suggestions for a nice spot on the devon coast, I'd be grateful for suggestions, (I think we are sadly too tall for Dawlish Warren with topbox??)

Thanks!!

Dee


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

Sorry, I should have also said that I am aware of the 'motorhome friendly' database, - it's brilliant, - really helpful, but doesn't mention the Royale Ave park.
D


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Hello Dee, we always park on the easter end at Exmouth, as we have a dog.

Two other nice spots, Shaldon car park ( the one at the Ness - best approached from the Torquay road, as the bottom road is pretty tight), or Teignmouth point car park, both have great sea views. (get there early though, it fills quickly on a weekend especially.)


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Are you looking for an overnight spot or just somewhere to go for the day. If its overnight then you could try Teignmouth East Cliff just up the road from Dawlish Warren. About 8 vans parked there last night. It is on a bit of a slope though but no height barrier.

As a local resident I would suggest that the Teignmouth point and Shaldon car parks are not used for overnighting as the local authority have allowed as an experiment only Teignmouth East Cliff and Dawlish Warren to be used. If the other car parks fill up with motorhomes then I'm sure the priviledge will be withdrawn for both Dawlish Warren and Teignmouth. The Teignmouth point car park in particular is a great spot for the day time however. 

As for Exmouth I know you are able to use the large car park during the day ie the one sandwiched between the railway and estuary. I'm unsure about overnight. I know some motorhomers are abusing the ability to stay overnight alongside the Exmouth sea front and the locals are getting tetchy.

This is my 1000th post.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

daddysgirl said:


> Morning!!
> 
> We have to go to Westpoint this morning, so going to take the van and go on down to Exmouth. I know about the parking area at the eastern end, but does anyone know if the Royale Avenue commercial park can be used by motorhomers for daytime parking? - we've used the car park next to it, and the commercial park always looks nearly empty.
> 
> ...


Vans do use the rugby pitch carpark on Langerwehe way but you may need permission from the Rugby Club. Haven't seen many vans park on Royale Ave and would doubt that it would be allowed but I could be wrong as we moved away from Exmouth 6 years ago. (this is the area between the railway line and the estuary) Vans do park at the Orcombe Point area as mentioned and good overhang possibilities so you don't stick out - nice walk into town along the front.


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

Thanks folks for prompt replies!! we are off in a min, think we'll go to exmouth via woodbury, see if there is a quiet spot up there first!

We are only going out for the afternoon, first trip for hubby, just to get used to everything.

It would be a shame if the overninght spots are abused and so revoked, so we certainly won't be parking anywhere we souldn't

BW Dee


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

yes you can and also at the harbour you pay at the fish shop there are only 1 or 2 car parks with hight barriers 
very motorhome friendly but may not for long due to some over staying there welcome 
chapter


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

gelathae said:


> As a local resident I would suggest that the Teignmouth point and Shaldon car parks are not used for overnighting as the local authority have allowed as an experiment only Teignmouth East Cliff and Dawlish Warren to be used. If the other car parks fill up with motorhomes then I'm sure the priviledge will be withdrawn for both Dawlish Warren and Teignmouth. The Teignmouth point car park in particular is a great spot for the day time however.


Just to be clear, I understood the original post to refer to a nice day out, so wasn't recommending any of the sites for overnighting.


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

yes, nice day out it was, thank you all, we cooked bacon butties at westpoint, drove over woodbury common to exmouth, (parked in the lorry park as no spaces on the seafront) had a cup of tea, then went for a walk.

very tame stuff, but a good first drive for Mr f, he coped fine with the LHD and dodgy gearchanges, so far so good, we will do a weekend away asap, and meanwhile we discussed a couple of weeks in france next spring

woooohooooo!!!!!

another convert!!!!

(He's a great driver, it's just that he likes his vehicles totally up together and in perfect running order, so i was really nervous he would think the bus is a totally undriveable wreck, but he said that with a few tweaks she'll be fine!!! - happy-r-me!!)


----------

